# Maaco Fremont 299.95 paint special check it out pics



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

Maaco Fremont is having a paint special starting at 299.95 hole car call 510-745-9770 ask for will or come to 37414 Centralmont place Fremont ca. 94536 

bumper special starting at 129.00 fix that scratched bumper
satin black paint starting at 599.00 hole car murdered out 
custom colors, color change, body work. change the color of your ride
club specials come in and ask for will


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

Maaco Fremont 37414 Centralmont Place Fremont ca. 94536 510-745-9770


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice work playa, too bad not all Maaco r like this


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Maaco did my daily. $580.00 out the door and it looks really good. Other than a little dust in the paint in some areas it looks like factory


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks good to me.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

not a bad deal at all.
Maaco has thier own line of paint materials right?
Or does it vary from maaco to maaco.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

maaco here uses ppg


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

the body line on that camery doesn't look straight but still good work


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

what kind of profit margin you have on a 300 dollar paint job? ive got a ppg factory an hour from my house and the tinters are still 100 bucks a liter. paint work looks good though...


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

We use Dupont maaco doesn't make there own paint


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

*Maaco Fremont 510-745-9770 209rider's Chevy truck*

Here are some pics of layitlow member 209rider's Chevy truck in the process of getting some of the bodywork completed 
































































Stay posted more pics to come


----------



## 209rider (Apr 14, 2007)

looking great keep up the good work bro


----------



## 209rider (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks great keep up the great work


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Westcoastdon530 said:


> the body line on that camery doesn't look straight but still good work


Same thing I saw, that wouldn't make it at my work, but you get what you pay for and for someone looking for a low cost job you wont find much better for the money


----------



## USO562 (Nov 14, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

update on 209rider's truck


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

*Maaco Fremont 510-745-9770 209rider's Chevy truck*

update on 209rider's truck


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dam how long does it take you guys to paint a car?


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

*not long*

we paint 5 to 6 cars a day with only one painter from 8am to 4:30pm 
on this truck we are doing a spray in bed liner and body work it will be finished by next week :thumbsup:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

lacwood said:


> Same thing I saw, that wouldn't make it at my work, but you get what you pay for and for someone looking for a low cost job you wont find much better for the money


exactly im going to school for collision repair and if i showed him that work he would have said "what the hell is this! go fix that"


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

the dealer only wanted us to paint over the damage not fix it we talked them into 2.5 hrs to make it look decent at least but not perfect


----------



## 209rider (Apr 14, 2007)

So any progress on the truck


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are some pics of 209riders truck complete with spray in bedliner


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

*Maaco Fremont 510-745-9770 209rider's Chevy truck*

Here are some pics of 209riders truck complete with spray in bedliner


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

Now it just needs some wheels


----------



## 209rider (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks great o ya need the wheels


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

What size wheels are you going to put on?


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

looking good


----------



## 209rider (Apr 14, 2007)

Maybe a 2-4 with some 20 on it who knows I don't drive it I have had it for 5 years and only put 1000 miles on it lol


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bed liner looks poorly done..heres one I did


----------



## thesnowgod (Mar 2, 2012)

Surprised at some of the people complaining. From what I've heard and read about Maaco, those are some DAMN good results!

They aren't doing $5,000-10,000 restorations. They are sub-$500 paintjobs and cranking out 5 or 6 per day. Based on those pics I'd say that's damn good work. Is is basecoat/clearcoat or single stage? I just can't figure out at those prices, even with volume work, how you guys are turning a profit. Whatevr you're doing, keep it up!


----------



## The shop (Oct 16, 2011)

thesnowgod said:


> Surprised at some of the people complaining. From what I've heard and read about Maaco, those are some DAMN good results!
> 
> They aren't doing $5,000-10,000 restorations. They are sub-$500 paintjobs and cranking out 5 or 6 per day. Based on those pics I'd say that's damn good work. Is is basecoat/clearcoat or single stage? I just can't figure out at those prices, even with volume work, how you guys are turning a profit. Whatevr you're doing, keep it up!


but places like that drive down the profit...and pride associated with bodywork...


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

MAACO is a drug front :wow:


----------



## thesnowgod (Mar 2, 2012)

I understand where you are coming from. In fact, I do a lot of this kind of work in my own shop. Not full repaints but I do a ton of spot blends, bumper repairs, interior repairs, touch ups, graphics, etc....and 90% of my clients are car dealerships (read: cheapo people who want fast and cheap results).

You've got to realize, people who go to a Maaco type of place aren't looking for the kind of work you guys in here can do. There is no comparison and no competition. It's like someone who owns a 5 star steakhouse complaining that the burger joint on the corner is going to drive down their profits or cost them customers.

No disrespect to this particular Maaco in comparing them to McDonald's of course, in fact, as mentioned I find the work in this thread fantastic. But the reality of the situation is that a custom painter isn't losing work to a Maaco operation. I'd go as far as to say also that even the finest examples in this thread wouldn't look so great in person and they certainly won't look as good a year or two down the road. Corners have GOT to be cut to make a price point and there's no doubt in my mind that those short cuts won't be evident in the final result.

The custom painters of the world get the money they get because they use top shelf products and do killer work. Maaco spray shops are quick and cheap with a few premier examples among them like this one. 

No one is gonna bring their Impala, sportbike, Harley Davidson or powerboat to a Maaco for a $299.95 paintjob. That said, I still say the examples in here are absolutely amazing for $300 paintjobs. I wouldn't prep and paint a whole car in single stage for $300. No way. And if I did, it certainly wouldn't look as nice as some of the vehicles in this thread.


----------



## NEX~GEN (Dec 18, 2005)

Are you still there, need my work truck painted.


----------

